# Import von Windows Live Mail in Outlook 2016?



## Caine1 (4. März 2017)

hallo ! ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen....

ich habe jaaaaaahrelang Windows Live Mail genutzt und nun mit dem neuen rechner habe ich mir Office H&B 2016 gekauft um endlich excel usw. nutzen zu können.
ich habe bei windows live mail alle emails exportiert, später bemerkt auf meinem neuen rechner das ich diese nicht in outlook 2016 importieren kann....
dann las ich eine lösung windows live mail zu starten (habe es nun nachträglich installiert mit einem emailkonto zum testen) und outlook 2016 ebenfalls gestartet.
wenn ich jedoch bei windows live mail emails eines kontos exportieren möchte erscheint folgende fehlermeldung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich habe outlook 2016 aktualisiert, auch als standardprogramm in win10 eingestellt.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

Warum rufst du die Emails vom Windows Live Konto nicht einfach mit Outlook ab?


----------



## Caine1 (4. März 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Warum rufst du die Emails vom Windows Live Konto nicht einfach mit Outlook ab?



danke, habe etliche mails nicht mehr bei den mailproviderservern, da ich pop3 nutze (evtl. ne überlegung wert auf imap...). lg


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

Ah du nutzt nicht einen Windows Live Emailaccount, sondern den Client.

Bei deinem Exportieren hast du es so gemacht?
Importieren von E-Mail-Nachrichten aus Windows Live Mail - Outlook


----------



## Caine1 (4. März 2017)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ah du nutzt nicht einen Windows Live Emailaccount, sondern den Client.
> 
> Bei deinem exportieren hast du es so gemacht?
> Importieren von E-Mail-Nachrichten aus Windows Live Mail - Outlook



yep, dann erscheint die fehlermeldung aus post #1


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

Die Emails im Windows Live hast du aber alle noch?

Ich hab in letzter Zeit viele Emailaccounts migriert und das einfachste ist einfach via IMAP die Emails nochmal alle aufs Konto hochzuladen und mit Outlook dann wieder runterladen.


----------



## Caine1 (4. März 2017)

alle emailkonten habe ich noch, aber auf meiner alten ssd, dann muss ich den alten rechner nochmal hochfahren :/

IMAP sehe ich immer noch als risiko an oder nicht?


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

Ich nutze seit Jahren nix anderes.
Wenn du was löscht, wanderts ja in den Papierkorb.

Wenn du deine alte SSD nochmal startest, bind einfach irgendein Konto als IMAP ein und verschieb dann alle deine Emails dort in den Posteingang.


----------



## Caine1 (4. März 2017)

kann ich das irgendwie einstellen (ich habe auf meinem windows live mail mehr mails in einem konto als auf dem server, aber unter dem limit!) das ich alles was ich in einem emailkonto auf windows live mail habe mit dem server synchronisiere?
sprich nicht vom server sondern zum server. beispiel

server = 300 emails
windows live mail = 1000 emails

ich möchte ja nicht das plötzlich 700 mails weg sind da auf dem server nur 300 von den 1000 sind.


----------



## Abductee (4. März 2017)

Du fügst ein weiteres Konto (IMAP) hinzu, das hat mit deinem bestehenden pop3 nix am Hut.
Bzw. würde ich beim pop3 einstellen das er mal nix runterladen soll, änder das PW oder sonstwas das er das nicht macht.
Wenn du dann das zusätzliche IMAP-Konto hast, ziehst du die Emails von deinem pop3-Konto einfach rauf ins IMAP-Konto.

Du kannst dir ja sonst auch ein GMX-Konto erstellen, und die Emails dann darüber syncronisieren, bzw. zusammenführen.


----------



## Caine1 (5. März 2017)

danke dir, ich habe das jetzt so gemacht bisher mit 2 konten.

in windows live mail IMAP eingerichtet für beispiel@gmx.de dann alles laden lassen. dann meine alten emails importiert (er speichert es in einem unabhängigen offline postfach wenn ich nicht beispiel@gmx.de auswähle)

folgendes problem!

beispiel@gmx.de hat 17000 emails im posteingang, das importierte postfach jedoch 17200 emails im posteingang. wie finde ich heraus welche 200 mails fehlen? (ich habe keine import funktion gefunden die keine duplikate kopiert/importiert)....


----------



## Abductee (5. März 2017)

Hat der Posteingang noch einen Unterordner den er mitzählt?
Gruppiert er vielleicht zusammengehörige Emails zu einer?
Markierst du wirklich alle 1200?


----------



## Caine1 (5. März 2017)

yep, ich habe mal in meinem backupordner geschaut und in dem vor paar stunden ordner geschaut (windows live mail speichert alle mails einzeln asll EML dateien), mein backupordner hat ca. 17.350 emails im eingang und der neue posteingang 17.130.
da fehlen 220 emails, es müssten ja dann mehr sein da das backup sogar 1 woche alt ist :/.
ich habe mal einfach alle mails vom backupordner in den neuen posteingangsordner unter win 10 kopiert, die eml dateien heißen leider anders sodass ich nun über 34.000 emails im posteingang habe :/.

schätze ich muss jetzt den alten rechner starten, die mails abrufen und sofort auf der neuen ssd übertragen und in den eingang schieben und hoffen das es alles richtig synchronisiert...


----------

